# Planer gage



## ome

How do I use a Lufkin planar gage to set for height?


----------



## easymike29

You can use a micrometer, a surface plate with an indicator, a qualified gauge, etc. Any number of ways.

You could also compose your title better. For instance,,"How can I set a planer gage?"

Or,,"How can I use a planer gage?"

Gene


----------



## itsme_Bernie

Are you actually using it on a Planer, or a grinder, or ...  More info to help you.  



Bernie


----------



## ome

itsme_Bernie said:


> Are you actually using it on a Planer, or a grinder, or ...  More info to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie


I am using it on a surface plate.


Jon


----------



## ome

*How can I set a planer gage?*

Hi everyone,
I recently purchased a USED  lufkin planer gage, bought i do not know how to use it.
What are the 2 black knobs, i turn them, but nothing happens.

Jon


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

*Re: How can I set a planer gage?*



ome said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently purchased a USED  lufkin planer gage, bought i do not know how to use it.
> What are the 2 black knobs, i turn them, but nothing happens.
> 
> Jon



Since it has 2 knobs, you probably have a Lufkin 901 A, a very nice planer gage. With the planer sitting on the long edge, the vertical knob is for fine adjustment, the knob on the angle is the locking knob. Here are the instructions that came with mine.





And the beloved gage.





When Lufkin was bought out by Pratt and Whitney, they continued the 901 A, but the sliding surfaces are a little different.


----------



## Metalmann

Nothing much finer, than holding a brand new planer gauge in your hands.....


----------



## ScubaSteve

Man, that is freaking sweet.:whistle:


----------



## ome

*Re: How can I set a planer gage?*



Harvey Melvin Richards said:


> Since it has 2 knobs, you probably have a Lufkin 901 A, a very nice planer gage. With the planer sitting on the long edge, the vertical knob is for fine adjustment, the knob on the angle is the locking knob. Here are the instructions that came with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the beloved gage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Lufkin was bought out by Pratt and Whitney, they continued the 901 A, but the sliding surfaces are a little different.


Thank you very much, if i knew how to upload a photo i would..  There is a small metal piece connecting the two knobs, one knob is on an angle and the other knob is vertical, with the planer gage positioned as in your photo    You are correct, it is a fully equipped  Lufkin 901A planer gage.  It needs some tlc because it was very hard to initially slide the gage along the way. Is the straight piece a scriber?

Thank You ,

Jon


----------



## Metalmann

I have retouched a few older gages using 3,000-5,000 grit wet dry, on a good surface plate.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

*Re: How can I set a planer gage?*



ome said:


> Thank you very much, if i knew how to upload a photo i would..  There is a small metal piece connecting the two knobs, one knob is on an angle and the other knob is vertical, with the planer gage positioned as in your photo    You are correct, it is a fully equipped  Lufkin 901A planer gage.  It needs some tlc because it was very hard to initially slide the gage along the way. Is the straight piece a scriber?
> 
> Thank You ,
> 
> Jon



On my gage, if you have the fine adjust backed out too far, the locking knob stud (the upper pivot with the small flat bar attaching to the other knob) will hit the top of the inside and not be able to lock. The fine adjustment rod has about 0.30" of travel, but only the last 0.15" is really usable.

The straight piece is a scriber. 

I also have a couple of attachments that allow me to use a dial test indicator with the gage. The upper one is a modified Federal, and the lower is an unmodified Starrett.


----------



## ome

*Re: How can I set a planer gage?*



Harvey Melvin Richards said:


> On my gage, if you have the fine adjust backed out too far, the locking knob stud (the upper pivot with the small flat bar attaching to the other knob) will hit the top of the inside and not be able to lock. The fine adjustment rod has about 0.30" of travel, but only the last 0.15" is really usable.
> 
> The straight piece is a scriber.
> 
> I also have a couple of attachments that allow me to use a dial test indicator with the gage. The upper one is a modified Federal, and the lower is an unmodified Starrett.


looking at the gage closely, i noticed that when i opened the fine adjustment knob, a small spring became unseated in its counterrbore, i must be able to get it seated again, so that the lock will work.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## mckay3d

*Re: Planer gage ... Take my B&S 625!*

I did like my Brown & Sharpe 625 planer gage until I saw this thread!  Anyone have a Lufkin available and willing to take my 625 in trade? 
 If not, I guess I'll use it to set the tool height on my lathe...
Maurice


----------



## KBeitz

Do a search for (Planer Pal) ... Much easier to use. It has magnets in it to hold the blades.


----------



## Optic Eyes

Great for measuring gaps, its like a big adjustable parallel, but it can hold scribers indicators, transfer dimensions, surface plate work, set milling cutter heights, check downfeeds on quills,, ect. Even the Asian ones are good


----------

